# Killing oleander plants



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

If its a woody plant (it doesn't grow here) you can cut it down then drill small deep holes in the trunk and put salt in them. I've killed many trees and large shrubs this way. It works good and is non-toxic.


----------

